# How do would you pronounce GameFAQs?



## ZeWarrior (Oct 7, 2007)

Let's say you're were talking to you're friends about GameFAQs, would you say it as GameF-A-Qs or what?


----------



## lagman (Oct 7, 2007)

GameFacks


----------



## Spikey (Oct 7, 2007)

www.gamefacts.com game facts is how I say it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2007)

Gamefax.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

i pronounce it gamefax


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 7, 2007)

same as everyone else...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 7, 2007)

I say it as Gamefax too. :S just thought I'd see how other people say.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 7, 2007)

Γειμφαξ (Gr. writing)
Gueimfax(Spanish writing)
Game-fax (Engl.)

Any phonologist lending us a hand round here? Yeah, I kinda pronnounce it like "gamefucks".


----------



## 4urentertainment (Oct 7, 2007)

everyone sais it gamefax


----------



## bobrules (Oct 7, 2007)

gheym phacks


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

To be 100% honest, I say gamefags.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just say game-facts

Easy to say then game-f-a-q-s


----------



## kobewan (Oct 7, 2007)

Am I the only person who pronounces it "Game-F-A-Qs"?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(kobewan @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Am I the only person who pronounces it "Game-F-A-Qs"?


No, I do that too

- Sam


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(kobewan @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Am I the only person who pronounces it "Game-F-A-Qs"?



wait.. how do you pronounce it? i dont get it.. "Game-F-A-Qs" do you actually spell it out?


----------



## Maktub (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess: game ef, ey, kius


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 7, 2007)

lol i say " GameFrequentlyAskedQuestions"


----------



## hankchill (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> To be 100% honest, I say gamefags.



Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because I like to be an ass


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

Gamefacks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 7, 2007)

I say it "gamefa-ques"


----------



## Jax (Oct 7, 2007)

Gamefax, obviously!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > To be 100% honest, I say gamefags.
> ...


It's not that, but when I first went to the site, I thought it was gamefags, so I pronounced it like that, ever since.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> ...



Well go ahead and type in www.gamefags.com -- I dare you!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gamefags


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 7, 2007)

pretty sure most people say gamefax


----------



## Nero (Oct 7, 2007)

I pronounce it as: Game F-A-Qs

I spell out the FAQs part.


----------



## Little (Oct 7, 2007)

Before I'd opened the topic, I go to my boyfriend "what the hell who would say it Game Faqs" (faqs as a word) and he's like "uh only really stupid people i guess" Then I open the topic.... and lagman and spikey kindly confirm the theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :-p


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I pronounce it as: Game F-A-Qs
> 
> I spell out the FAQs part.


Same here


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Before I'd opened the topic, I go to my boyfriend "what the hell who would say it Game Faqs" (faqs as a word) and he's like "uh only really stupid people i guess" Then I open the topic.... and lagman and spikey kindly confirm the theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...








hey, I pronounce it game-faks!

i'd diss you back, but you're a lady (or did you get yer sex change already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lagman (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Before I'd opened the topic, I go to my boyfriend "what the hell who would say it Game Faqs" (faqs as a word) and he's like "uh only really stupid people i guess" Then I open the topic.... and lagman and spikey kindly confirm the theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  That's a vote for _Game-F-A-Q-S_ I suppose.
I'm glad to be useful


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I always say faq as a word which makes it sound kinda like fuck, so that may not be such a good idea.


----------



## Taras (Oct 7, 2007)

"Gamefax"

Just like SQL is pronounced "Sequel" by those in the know and the only one's who say S-Q-L in the office are P.M's who wouldn't know a inner join query if came up on the street and wracked them in the balls.

I once did hear a female manager pronounce URL as "Earl" and I had to LMAO to the dismay of all assembled.


Edit: and also Web Services DL's (WSDL) are shortened to phonetic "Wizzdle". It's common in IT to phonetically pronounce acronyms this way so anyone who tells me gamefax is wrong, is well wrong.


----------



## dice (Oct 7, 2007)

I say game f-a-q's


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 8, 2007)

Game Fa - Ques. 

Game Fuck Yous


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 8, 2007)

Same as the majority. But before opening this thread, I expected a lot of GameFags...


----------



## Da Foxx (Oct 8, 2007)

I say Game Facts.

PS: pkprostudio i clicked your sig, lol.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 8, 2007)

gayfax

i mean gamefacts


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 8, 2007)

somewhere between gamefax and gamefacts O.o


----------



## Opium (Oct 8, 2007)

Game-eff-aye-ques


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 8, 2007)

I also say game-f-a-q's...probally because it's the right way to say it, isnt it?


----------



## miikes (Oct 8, 2007)

game"facts"...

but then we call people who use faqs "faqers"


----------



## azotyp (Oct 8, 2007)

what a stupid topic
btw.
when i pronounce gamefaqs i say , walkthroughts


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 8, 2007)

In all seriousness, I pronounce it as "game-fags" but I don't hate that site or anything.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I pronounce it as: Game F-A-Qs
> ...


I'm one of those people that really, really hates saying acronyms as a word, I always say the letters...

...apart from gamefaqs (and just FAQ as well) that is, it seems to be the one exception (gamefacks)


----------



## Javacat (Oct 8, 2007)

Game ef ay queues.

I spell out most acronyms as it's easier for n00bs to understand and doesn't make me sound elitist


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Game-eff-aye-ques



This. It's GAME FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS, do you call all FAQs faxs?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2007)

Game facks. I call multiple FAQs facks. If I had a pile of FAQs laying on a table, I'd have a bunch of facks. Pick up those facks and bring them to me, I'd say, and if you drop a fack, pick it up and put it with the other facks (I like my facks in stacks.) I'll spell out F. A. Q. if I think someone doesn't understand, and further, I'd say "frequently asked questions" if they still didn't understand. If they still didn't understand after that, I'd probably ask them what they're doing Saturday night.


----------



## OSW (Oct 8, 2007)

Fack! same as mother!

seems the natural way to say it


----------



## Samutz (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I pronounce it as: Game F-A-Qs
> 
> I spell out the FAQs part.


Ditto. Without spelling out the S. (eff-ay-quoos)
And I say the FAQ part fast.
Just like I spell out GBA in GBAtemp instead of saying Gubbatemp.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2007)

Gubbatemp


----------



## butaro (Oct 8, 2007)

hmm i've always said game facks, but i say Gee bee eh(GBA) temp


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 8, 2007)

I say Game Facks, but sometimes I'd say Game F-A-Q.


----------



## superkrm (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I pronounce it as: Game F-A-Qs
> ...



ditto


----------



## Lukeage (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> "Gamefax"
> 
> Just like SQL is pronounced "Sequel" by those in the know and the only one's who say S-Q-L in the office are P.M's who wouldn't know a inner join query if came up on the street and wracked them in the balls.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of SQL called sequel in my 7 years of being associated with the Computer Science faculty at my University (I'm a post grad student). Not that I spend a large amount of time dealing with databases (haven't touched one in 4-5 years), but I did manage to get a High Distiction in the database class I took.

Maybe it's just around here, but unless the abbreviation spells something, it usually is spelt out. I've never actually heard someone say Faxs for FAQs, but I am aware of it because I've seen this discussed before on the intarwebs.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 9, 2007)

i say 'wtf youre lost in a game? owned'


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Lukeage @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "Gamefax"
> ...



Very possible.  I've never heard anyone in my department refer to it as SQL, always Sequel.


----------



## mat88 (Oct 9, 2007)

i say gamefack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i say gee bee eehh temp not gubbatemp


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 9, 2007)

Game-Fax here.

And as far as SQL goes, I use s-q-l and sequel interchangably. Most people in my office do.


----------



## square (Oct 9, 2007)

Game- F-A-Qs

Traditionally in english you pronounce the letters in an acronym


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 9, 2007)

Funny, I don't think I've ever said it out loud.  In my head though, I still spell out the acronym.  Quite strange now that I think about it.



QUOTE(sirAnger @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> And as far as SQL goes, I use s-q-l and sequel interchangably. Most people in my office do.



Di-Toe.  I wouldn't think someone was an idiot just for saying S-Q-L.  I might, however, think someone was an idiot if they used that criteria to blindly judge others.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 9, 2007)

GameFacks all the way!


----------



## Westside (Oct 9, 2007)

How *do would* you pronounce GameFAQs?


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 9, 2007)

game-fag for me


----------



## amptor (Oct 9, 2007)

gamefacks / gamefax same pronunciation is most universally used.  A few people will say game f a Ques.  Also nice engrish in the thread title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still remember finding out that there's different ways to pronounce warez..some say wares, some say ware ez.  But basically warez is the same thing as wares, they just replaced the s with a z to make it look cool.


btw - "Hello my name is Linus and Linux is pronounced Linux."


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 9, 2007)

Being as it reads Game F.A.Q. That's how I say it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You need to learn to read if you don't.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 9, 2007)

Game F-A-Q

I pronounce each letter of the 'FAQ' part.


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 9, 2007)

Game Eff Ay Queues


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> How *do would* you pronounce GameFAQs?




LOL my mistake in the title. Can a mod fix it to '' How would you pronounce GameFAQs? ''


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone who pronounce Gubbatemp should be dragged onto the street and shot.


----------



## Taras (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Lukeage @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "Gamefax"
> ...



Then it must be regional. Didn't know that. But here it's "Sequel"


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2007)

I humorously call it something like "gamefacks". It's faster than FAQs too =P


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> ...


I have the opposite opinion. The whole point of an acronym is to simplify things and make writing it much faster, so I figure you should say it as a word so that you are making it take a short time to say as well. Also saying letters sounds stilted and jarring mid sentence. It messes up my smooth lyrical flow.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> To be 100% honest, I say gamefags.



same here


----------



## seracrux (Oct 13, 2007)

gamefax just like a lot of people


----------



## apb407 (Oct 13, 2007)

i say game f a q s .com


----------



## xJonny (Oct 13, 2007)

Gamefahcks


----------



## xenon (Oct 13, 2007)

Obviously, game fucks.


----------



## MaHe (Oct 13, 2007)

The first time I pronounced it gamef**ks, but I didn't really mean anything by it ... anyway, I pronounce it GameFax ...


----------



## 1man1dream (Oct 14, 2007)

gayem eff ay kews


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 15, 2007)

Gamefax.  It would be too much to say game eff A queues.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 15, 2007)

Game -ef-ay-q's


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 15, 2007)

Two full minutes of hooting and spitting.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 15, 2007)

A retard called it Game Facts
here is the accurate pronunciation
Gæm-ƒåœtsz™

EDIT and the real one
Gæm-eF-ay-kews™
owned by Gæm-sphot™


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say gamefacks


----------

